# closed thread



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not trying to open this up or anything, but can someone please PM me as to why the thread about the beating the pregnant bully-pup for peeing in the house was closed. Was it me? Because I didn't get a chance to respond to their last post and then there wouldn't be a question.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bully discussions are verboten here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would have tried to help her a little, but figured I was out of my league with breed differences and tried to steer her to look elsewhere. Because I saw it more as a help with my acquired-as-an-adult-dog thread. But that's kool.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She probably wouldn’t have listened, anyway.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> Bully discussions are verboten here.


yes, this…
nothing you said @selzer
the OP was contacted privately and given some advice.


Sunsilver said:


> I'll have to say that thread had such a potential for going south, I just took my fingers off the keyboard this morning, and went somewhere else.
> 
> Not just that it was a bully breed, but owner was so clueless, the thread was bound to attract a lot of negativity. Really best that it was closed.


and also this.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll have to say that thread had such a potential for going south, I just took my fingers off the keyboard this morning, and went somewhere else. 

Not just that it was a bully breed, but owner was so clueless, the thread was bound to attract a lot of negativity. Really best that it was closed.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I wonder if bringing up the breed German shepherds in the retriever forums are banned. It sounds nutty especially if a dog was being harmed.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Personally, I PM'd her... Not really an issue is it? She's gonna work with a trainer and try to build a relationship with the dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I wonder if bringing up the breed German shepherds in the retriever forums are banned. It sounds nutty especially if a dog was being harmed.


Nobody was banned. The thread was closed and the OP is receiving helpful information privately.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Terri I was talking about the breed itself not allowed to be mentioned on this forum.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Hi Terri I was talking about the breed itself not allowed to be mentioned on this forum.


Oh okThat rule was put in place several years ago by admin because every time the subject was introduced - every time - a very emotional argument ensued,which ended with hurt feelings, warnings, suspensions, etc.Members here own various bully types and often mention and share pictures along side their posts of GSDS.Threads geared specifically about that breed are no longer allowed though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, I like that rule.
Inevitably leads to opinion polarization, so there’s no point in discussing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I remember when the rule was placed. I’m sure a lot of people left either way. If I was not allowed to mention my breed chihuahua on a Internet forum I would leave also.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jenny720 said:


> If I was not allowed to mention my breed chihuahua on a Internet forum I would leave also.


People don't tend to have strong, passionate pro/con feelings about chihuahuas, at least not in a way that could lead to the kind of brawls we used to see routinely every time, (as Terri mentioned above, EVERY TIME) we had discussions about bully breeds. Those threads took up a lot of moderator time, having to constantly monitor them, to edit and/or delete posts, to issue warnings, and when people _would not stop_, to issue temporary suspensions and even permanent bans. On a GSD forum.

If everyone could have just played nice, it would not have been necessary to make the move to ban the topic. It's not fair for us to have to babysit controversial threads to prevent members from flinging insults at each other and getting themselves in trouble for violating board rules. It sucks that that's the case, but sadly it is.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It was a very good decision to implement the rule. I would like to see it extended to member names as well. Selzer, can you PM the OP?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> It was a very good decision to implement the rule. I would like to see it extended to member names as well. Selzer, can you PM the OP?


Wait...WHAT??  Member names?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> Wait...WHAT??  Member names?


the OP of the other thread - username may need to be tweaked if they choose to stick around….unless they breed donkeys 😉 

@Jenny720 ”the breed that shall not be named” is a bit tongue-in-cheek, and merely stuck. the rule was never intended to mean that you can’t _mention_ pit, pitbull, staff, etc…… again, members who have them can still share photos etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> It was a very good decision to implement the rule. I would like to see it extended to member names as well. Selzer, can you PM the OP?


No, ok I probably could, but I can't be trusted to speak civilly to someone who beats a pregnant bitch for peeing in the house. I am glad that Tim took that on. He'll be more rational. You see, pregnant bitches need to pee more. As puppies grow, there is less room for the bladder. So if you do not have a doggy door for your bitch, then you need to get off your backside and take her out more often. 

I remember the controversy about not allowing threads about pitts here, and in all I do think it is a good thing. However, I think that when a GSD is attacked by one of these, people should be able to tell about the experience here. We are, for many, their dog-people community, and we shouldn't block our ears and hum loudly when people have a real need. On the other hand, folks need little excuse to bash the breed. So the rule is in place and probably for the best.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s good that Tim helped this pit Bull. I really hope this pit gets the help it really needs. I don’t even see the thread on here. Hopefully a pit Bull rescue group reaches out.

Do not think anyone would want to post pictures of their pit Bull on this forum. 

Chihuahuas yeah you would be amazed how many people are have a great disdain for tiny little dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@selzer I wasn’t online and I missed that thread. I agree with you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There are pictures of pits, staffies,and mixes thereof fairly often.Usually included in pictures featuring a member's shepherd,so that's what most of us focus on. This is a breed specific forum after all.
Jenny I agree that many folks have no love for small dogs. I personally am not in that camp.The pint sized guys have wonderful personalities


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jenny720 said:


> Do not think anyone would want to post pictures of their pit Bull on this forum.


but….. they do 🤔 
i can think of one just this past week, another within the past couple months and i, myself, have posted a pit mix that my dog is around regularly. there are also 2-3 other members that come to mind who are uninhibited in sharing about theirs when appropriate.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's the mix that is hubby's shadow, Xena - nickname Z-Z.There was a very noisy hail storm they were monitoring.Our current motley crew.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I saw this poor dog it made me very upset.


@dogma13 yes I love the little guys they are capable of so much


----------



## christinahertz (8 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> @selzer I wasn’t online and I missed that thread. I agree with you.


!!


----------



## christinahertz (8 mo ago)

dogma13 said:


> Here's the mix that is hubby's shadow, Xena - nickname Z-Z.There was a very noisy hail storm they were monitoring.Our current motley crew.
> View attachment 582421


so cute


----------

